# American Flyer -- HO steam loco and tender



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Started to see what I have, seems to be a lot missing. wheel sets are a mess, plastic side on all of them really chewed up, missing the front truck & wheels. 
Here's the start of whats there, got called out on a service, call to be continued!
Motor does run, I stuck that in & fitted two of the front end pieces, don't know what the two pieces in front of the engine are, there not listed on the parts lists I copied? Rich.
The tender










the main body


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Looks as if the lead truck, piston, piston rod and pin for smoke unit are missing. Have all the parts there 'Cuda? Theses are nice runners once put back together cleaned and lubed properly.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Looks like a great project


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Front truck awol, so I assume that round thing is the smoke unit, here's the rest of the stuff, & a couple of angles on that red piece, where does that go, I have to get building instructions, all I have is parts lists & there a little off from what I have!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Motor in


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

The red "thing"?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The red things looks like ballast weight to me ... a chunk of lead to help provide the loco with better traction.

(... says the Lionel guy, venturing to guess about AF!)

TJ


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Yep, the ballast wieght (red block) goes in the middle. The piston, rod, and pin for the smoke unit is also missing.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

This may be a little more than my common sense can handle, without instructions I'm very much in the dark, not a good "first" project, After I take a few apart might be a better time to relook at this! 
l'll keep putzin, peicing things together, but what i end up with is anybodys guess! Rich.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*Hey Rusty! How's it going?*

Rusty, are you sure you want to go through with this? -


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Don't worry guru, I wont break anything thats still there, I have yet to look through the parts stashes , since the storm the "spare" room has been used so no train tinkering(good thing I didn't trash the bed .........YET! )
I like a challenge, but as I said, I may not be ready for this one! Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey Guys saw this on ebay, looks like my missing front truck cept for the loop on the end, would this work? Rich.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lionel-OO-H...597948?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3ccd314cbc


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Is this a twin to mine?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/350670209089?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Had the spare parts box out & went through the wheel sets lookin for something for the flyer, found 2 trucks & one loose set that look pretty close to me, in the pic I put the flyer wheels on top of the truck on the right, it's a start.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok the wheels worked, well kinda,put enough together to see if the running gear works, she'll run, but lots a sparks under the tender & she's real sluggish,guess I should have cleaned the axels & pick ups BEFORE I put it together, so if I can come up with a front truck, I think I'll have a runner.



















nothings fastened, just wanted to see what it will look like!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Rusty,

This is S, right? The thread was in the HO section. I moved it (just now) over to S. Please let me know if I'm mistaken here.

TJ


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

TJ, I think she's HO , well I don't know what S is, but it runs on my HO track? Rich.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

tj -- none of this looks like S-flyer stuff. the one link he posted is to a Flyer HO loco. me thinks this is HO fodder.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

OK ... my bad. Movin' the thread back. 

"Move along here, people ... nothin' to see. Pay no attention to the man fumbling behind the Mod curtain ..."

TJ


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*Where Did We Hear About Curtains...*

"Oh we're off to see the Wizard, the Wonderful Wizard of MTF!" - :laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

LOL TG!!! nice work so far!!!


----------



## Luis Diaz (Jan 10, 2012)

that is an HO,heres a link to the website that helped me rebuild mine if yo still need it! good luck! and these things are really cool to see running!

http://myflyertrains.org/gallery/album215?page=1


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

So, a reminder to everyone to start your threads with clear info about what it is we're looking at in the project: loco i.d., mfr, scale/gauge, vintage/year, etc. Adding that stuff right up front helps people now (and down the road) follow through with what's going on in the project.

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> Ok the wheels worked, well kinda,put enough together to see if the running gear works, she'll run, but lots a sparks under the tender & she's real sluggish,guess I should have cleaned the axels & pick ups BEFORE I put it together, so if I can come up with a front truck, I think I'll have a runner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those sparks would be the dead short you have in the tender, those brass wheels should be on the left or table side of that view...looking forward to your progress:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OMG, I'm gonna hafta correct Shay, this is gonna hurt me more than you!
Inside the tender I had to solder the wires that go up to the engine back on, one goes above each wheel set, it's picking everything up from the tender.

Now on to some good news, I cleaned all the wheels,axels & the copper picup bars, ran a little more consistant, then put a drop of oil on all the loco axels & running gear moving parts, now all I can see is the motors worm gear, so I put 2 or 3 drops on that to hopefully loosen up any thick old greese, don't see a way in there to actually greese the gears below, if all stays good, I'll greese from the worm gear & hopefully that will transfer throughout ?
Running much smoother & faster now, the more I run it the better it seems to get.
Now there's a ton of missing washers, sleeves & other dohickies, not to mention the whole front truck, but I think I'm gonna make an attempt at paint & detailing.

Train guru, I think it's a definate keeper now, sorry but it's too much fun!  Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Took the scotch bright to one of the upper rails,I think it'l do.










OK now to paint, I have some flat black(well I have tons of colors) in this paint, thinking brush on my first attempt, I have his spray bombs too but have not tried any to see if there any good, 
Is flat black a good choice here, I'm going to try,& I do mean try to detail all lines & edges in silver or white, or should I use gloss or semi gloss? Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

went thru the spray bombs, I have flat black & gloss black, untested as of yet.
found 1 brand new primer the 2 open cans were duds.hwell:
So I got my model painting area in the cellar(don't dare call it a basement) up & running again, darn this thing looks good in gray! 

So flat or Gloss Black? Rich.


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

I see 70 chevelle ss "Heavy Chevy",a coupla stock cars,and a coupla cudas.oh yeah,and paint.nice clean paint job.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I learned a little trying to paint the cuda, a very expensive learn as you go project, 3rd time , good enough for a driver & after a couple a grand of paint soaking into the ground behind my garage it was time to settle & hope next one will be better! Rich.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> OMG, I'm gonna hafta correct Shay, this is gonna hurt me more than you!
> Inside the tender I had to solder the wires that go up to the engine back on, one goes above each wheel set, it's picking everything up from the tender.


So it's not like a Bowser or Mantua? That is, the tender trucks are isolated from the floor of the tender? Mantuas/Bowsers use the tender as part of the ground circuit, my advice was based on that assumption....


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

If you want the old timer western style look go flat..

If you want the museum look go gloss and detail everything in brass and a touch of silver


Poly is some good stuff but before using shake stir shake shake and stir some more 

And tiny strokes and don't go back over what you just painted wet!! Let it dry first

The paint will self level out and will look even and factory looking when done right


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey, I only went with what I saw, 2 solder blobs dead center on the top of the trucks & a set of wires that stretched out right to them (both off the motor) so it kinda had to be.
No brilliance involved,just 2+2 = 37 errr 4

K, wanna paint, gloss or flat black ? doesn't have to be "correct" in the purist sense, just want it to look cool! Rich.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Then you will be happy with gloss it will look nice


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I might go with the spray bombs(if there any good) since its already hung up, gonna try gloss . can always strip & do again, but I do want to detail it up, again not correct just good lookin!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

There's remnants in the boxes, dusted to death I call it! 
the stock cars were the youngest's favorites, he actually likes muscle cars to & alas , tuners, but at least a good mix.










Ssgt, remember the abrams I mentioned, well it was on top of one of the boxes.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK back to the flyer, useless cans norrowed it down to flat black, 2 more duds, so tomorrow I can start playing with the detail work.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Shay, here's the wiring between the loco & the tender.You can add the file in your vast collection of info.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

So it's painted, put the last wheel set in the tender, cleaned the two top rails & a little on the running gear, now I have to wait, was always my problem I don't like to wait, many a fingerprint in not quite dry paint! Rich.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> Shay, here's the wiring between the loco & the tender.You can add the file in your vast collection of info.


Thanks...duly noted. So it gets all its power thru the tender pick ups...who'd a thunk...


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

She was startin to look like something till I tried to do a little free lance detailing, this is gonna take some practice!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The bell and whistle, yes...the rest, ummm not so much...:thumbsup: 

I did that same thing 35 years ago to an Atlas Pacific in N scale, my eyes are still burning...both from the painting --and-- the final look


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OH, I forgot the bell that was off to the side drying.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Well it seems I'm going to stip it down again(dejavue with my car painting) so I toyed with a worn look, I kinda like it, just rubbed some paint off the high spots?


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Maybe I should just stick to black :laugh: Rich.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> Maybe I should just stick to black :laugh: Rich.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Picked up the wrong can, was wondering why it was not spraying right, switched the head & it worked better, so now it's gloss black if it doesn't have too many blobs, otherwise, strip it again!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Haha! I love it when somebody ELSE screws up a paint job. Pete


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> Ok the wheels worked, well kinda,put enough together to see if the running gear works, she'll run, but lots a sparks under the tender & she's real sluggish,guess I should have cleaned the axels & pick ups BEFORE I put it together, so if I can come up with a front truck, I think I'll have a runner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The part that goes into the cylinders is on wrong. At least it looks wrong.pete


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

It's not screwed in yet, was just lookin at that, how the heck do you get those screws in the back on, haven't tried yet, she's drying from the second paint job.


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Repainted my 0-6-0 three times before I was happy with it. Completely over detailed it the first time, picked it up wet the second, you are not alone!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

norgale said:


> The part that goes into the cylinders is on wrong. At least it looks wrong.pete


Yes...the crosshead guide does look a bit low, doesn't it?

This may help...three down, left column... http://hoseeker.org/gilbertmiscellaneous.html


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I have those all printed out,(thanks to you last time around) that was just stuck in a hole, there looks to be a screw that holds the bracket in in the back, I have not tried to get that screw in or line anything up yet.Paints still tacky, so not till I get home tommorrow afternoon can I mess with it. Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK if I have fingerprints it's you guys I'll blame, you made me do it! 
I did manage to get those screws in.









does this look any better?


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK so what is that piece called that I just screwed the bracket to? 

ok also forgot to repaint the cow catcher, easy enough later.










Got her in the drying booth under the heat lamp! Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Haven't even thought to ask, but what better place than the HO section, anybody got a front truck for this baby they can spare?


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't. That steamer looks good now!


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

from the pics I can't tell that the loco is h.o. it looks exactly like an s guage american flyer loco


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

She's a beaut...had a pilot truck that would've looked cool--spoked wheels--but it just won't work.

BTW, the cross head guides attach to the "cylinders", which are behind the "pilot"...


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

nice engine and love its new shiny black coat!! Looks great!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Got the pilot repainted & put on the rail, then she wouldn't run, one of the brushes got pushed up, don't know if the rotor caught it of i moved it putting it together, but it seems to move too easy.
paint is not responding well to being touched, I think I might have to bite the bullet & get some fresh stuff. I'm now thinking semi gloss, the gloss looks too shiny?


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Paint is stripped AGAIN, came off way too easy, just solvent so it never really set, will pick up some fresh paint tomorrow.
So I decided to see about a coupler for the tender, brass centering spring fit in the metal base nicely.found a coupler cover that fit over the top, had to cut off the nibs that usually snap on, good fit after that.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

So I tapped the hole for a screw & put it all together, looked good but coupling had a lot of in & out slack.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Found this little gem in one of the KD trays, fit right in there, put it all together & it worked, still a slight amount of play but It should work ok.
I know this is all old hat to you guys, but for me it's a major accomlishment! Rich


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Spot on...you're doing just fine.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Ya think Dad has a smirk on his face up there, the kid really did learn something!
OK more digging around lookin for a temp front truck, thought that 2 wheel one might do for now, went to put the screw through the hole & it just crumbled 




















So the only trucks I can find with the wheels on the outside are these, first what are the for(or go on) & second do you think I can pull it apart, use just the bottom part,shorten it & cut out the slot for the mounting screw & spring? I guess unless you saw the pieces thats a tough one to answer, probably depends on how the wheels are fastened? Oh well maybe someone did? Rich.


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

You might try an american flyer sight.Alot of those guys have parts.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I guess if it comes out good it would be worth it, for now I'm being stubbern, want to see how much I can actually do with whats available to me here, the original truck(from the pics ) is not a complicated piece + I get to put all those cool tools to use!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK pulled the broken one apart, looked promising, the brass plates were rivited in to hold the wheels in place, so if I shorten it I can use nuts & bolts to put the plates back on










This is what I need


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

So time to mess with some mini tools, tried the cut off saw first, but it's a wood blade & I don't remember where I saw an assortment of blades, didn't feel like diggin so I got out the dremmel & a cut off wheel.









first try


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

So that was still too long,was touching the drive wheels, second try, proceded to cut back to the next hole,got the wheels mounted, now the brass clamps become a problem, not enough room in the middle for the slot, started with an oversized hole & mounted it up, she did run, but when I hit a little rise in my track it lifts the drive wheels off the track enough to loose traction. 
So a failure, but I spent about 2 hours of quality time playing with dads tools & given the right scrap pieces I think it's doable (Never say die! )


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice go at it...you'll have it licked in no time. I'd recommend freight car wheels, they scale out closer and are smaller in diameter. Those diesel ones are huge honkers to try stuffing under a pilot...


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Never even noticed the wheels were bigger, I'm going back to the train room, try out the smaller wheels, thanks for the hope, it may still be off, but I think much closer to what I need. Rich.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

:thumbsup: Shea, you are Da Man , I think I have to do it over, need to egde em foward a bit, but she runs, even over the hump , I hope I never need those trucks, might take all three before I get it right, maybe I'll hunt ebay before I destroy any more. 
Much better results, forgot to try & take a curve, tommorrow I'll try that just to be sure. Thanks,Rich. :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Just noticed the sides are hangin a bit low too, if I make another I'll trim those down too. with a nice work station like this you'd almost think the guy knew what he was doing.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweet....:thumbsup::thumbsup: My only advice would be to lengthen it a touch to move that front wheel set out from the cylinders. I do believe your dad is smiling down upon your work...


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Rear wheels look ok, I thought they could use a nudge foward too?
Should I center the fronts in the opening between the cylinder & the pilot? Thanks,Rich.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The trailing truck looks fine, but yes, the pilot wheels in the front should be centered between the pilot and the cylinders. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> Rear wheels look ok, I thought they could use a nudge foward too?
> Should I center the fronts in the opening between the cylinder & the pilot? Thanks,Rich.


Oh heck no, the tailing trucks are find where they are, infact it may look a tad better moving them back ever so slightly...but I agree with moving the front most wheels a bit forward tho...and I think your dad is smiling on your work Rusty  great job!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK put the first coat of semi gloss on, working on finding new screws & washers in the parts stash. I may have enough room to move one set of wheels foward, but only one spot to drill the hole, so I'll try that if it lines up then I'll attempt opening up the slot.
Was supposed to work up in the hills today, a little snow(always worse up there) so I pushed it off till tomorrow, play with the trains today! Rich


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK last hunk a metal to drill through looks like it's a tad too far foward, but worse things are happening, she's not running smooth anymore, startin to sgueel a bit & hesitate.
front truck derails now & then, but it did take a curve ok(18") the spring I found my not be heavy enough?


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Got an even worse scare, tried to spray the motor with cleaner, can was a dud but a LOT of cleaner went on the motor(& everything else)
Dried it up real good & let it sit awhile, finally tried it & nothin, power to track, power to tender , on to motor brush rods, I thought I fried it.
So I pull it apart, find a motor that I might be able to switch armatures , go to test those at the track & nothin, hmmmmm, some time in there I must have yanked on the transformer wires & pulled the connectors apart, so put it all back together, she ran again, but the new squeel is there & she hesitates.
So for now I think I have a display model, see if I can locate the proper front truck & then get back in there & see if I can line things up a little better & smooth her out? hwell: Rich.
She did make it to top off the tanks.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Now I have to give the paint time to harden up before I attempt the trim. don't wanna gum up the 3rd paint job.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Took the motor apart again, put a drop of greese on the shaft at each bearing & tried to line it up as carefully as posible, she's much better but I still think it was better before I messed with the truck, now taking it apart 30 or 40 times can't help! 
common paint harden already, ahh maybe I'll see if I can destroy the tyco, got a wheelset to attempt!

OOpsie, bachman !


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks outstanding buddy...you should be quite pleased with your work. Don't worry about the motor as I have a huge pile of vintage ones to draw from, there very well may be a drop i fit in there somewhere. Many times I find letting it rest on the shelf for a bit gets it to cooperate...


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, nice collection!
The outsides of the 3 like motors that he had all had different mountings , I pulled one apart & measured the armature , same size, but found the track problem before I tried to slide it in the casing(didn't pull the gear & plate off yet) after that I just put the orig back in, rather than booger up another motor if I didn't need too. 
Bachman project was a bust, the wheel sets have different axels, new one won't go in the plastic guides.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

My goodness Bob! I'm drooling here!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

THE TYCO MAN said:


> My goodness Bob! I'm drooling here!


See any you reckernize, jest hollar, you're more than welcome to them...:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK, for some strange(but good) reason she ran better today, so I tinkered a little more with the front truck, stretched out & hooked the spring under a nut so it would be a little more foward & hopefully hold the frond wheels down better. I think it actually worked, didn't derail at all today. Rube goldberg at his best!
Looks like hell but once it's on you can't see the handywork, the search for the proper truck is on.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

So here she is flittin around the diorama, gonna try & get my son to do a little vidio of it actually running(if it lasts that long)




























Pulling in for the night


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK, she acted pretty good for the test vidio, it ain't much but it's all I have to run on right now! 
So she's on display above the diorama, a nice tough model my wife can dust to her hearts content & not damage, new front truck search continues! 










Vidio here..............


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POtum-3mx3g


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice, nice work...feels good when you get one running by your own workmanship, don't it? :thumbsup: No better sound system than those old coffee grinders either...I can smell the ozone from here.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Cuda -- gleaming! Nice work!

Shay -- Holy schmoly ... that's some motor drawer!

TJ


----------

